# heres some old bad news about mv



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

Lawyer: Ex-NFL star Vick will work construction - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

this man is a joke
truely this judge and jury bs doesnt work if a peice of trash like him cant be put away people what kind of faith should we have in the legal system today? he tortured and killed and destroyed and trained dogs to fight ....
no one seems to remember that now its all about the money


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Why does he get to keep anything??? 2 houses? the first $750,000 of his salary? It would take me more than a decade and a half to earn that much!!!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

This man is a joke and a loser. I can't believe that he gets to keep the first $750K. It would take FOREVER for us to make that kind of money...and if he is working in construction, when the heck is he ever gonna make enough to start paying it back, if he gets to keep 3/4 of a million dollars? This man makes me sick.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you read how he stole retirement money from some company he started? He should go right back to jail for that!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sooooo happy for michael vick. He has an opportunity to start life again. Funny how some idividuals get looked up to for matching dogs while others are looked down upon lmao. I've always been a vick fan, will always be a vick fan. It's just too bad they don't provide breeders with a humane way of culling out undesirables...


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm sooooo happy for michael vick. He has an opportunity to start life again. Funny how some idividuals get looked up to for matching dogs while others are looked down upon lmao. I've always been a vick fan, will always be a vick fan. It's just too bad they don't provide breeders with a humane way of culling out undesirables...


yea its called spay neauter contracts and selling them only as pets.......
vick is a terrible person


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Awwww you don't even know him LOL. I'm not defending the guy but I'm not gonna throw stones either. I'm glad he didn't lose his livlihood and his house from his mistake. Maybe he can do better with his life, construction is a very fulfilling business. I hope he gets some nice dogs to show his change also.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Awwww you don't even know him LOL. I'm not defending the guy but I'm not gonna throw stones either. I'm glad he didn't lose his livlihood and his house from his mistake. Maybe he can do better with his life, construction is a very fulfilling business. I hope he gets some nice dogs to show his change also.


pretty sure he isnt allowed to own any animals for like 5 or more yrs anyone that would give him a dog is a moron


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL there will be morons lining up to give vick dogs...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm sooooo happy for michael vick. He has an opportunity to start life again. Funny how some idividuals get looked up to for matching dogs while others are looked down upon lmao. I've always been a vick fan, will always be a vick fan. It's just too bad they don't provide breeders with a humane way of culling out undesirables...


i actually agree 100% i think the only reason people are so upset with him is that peta stepped in and made it such a media sensation. there has been others since then that have been busted for the same thing (redman) but that was a blip in the media. IMHO michael vick served his sentance and lost a lot. i hope to see him back in the NFL the man has talent.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

This might be a very unpopular stance to take here, but I think it was his entourage and the people around him who were really doing most of the wrong. One thing about prosecutors is that they love high profile, headline cases. When his peeps got caught up, they put it all on him because they knew they could get off easier and the prosecutor would jump all over that to have a headline case. I'm not saying he wasn't involved and thats bad enough. But there is no way I'm buying that he was some kind of mastermind of a dogfighting ring, it just don't click. Just MO.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

IMHO, the judicial system doesn't work anyway. It too, is all about money and who has the biggest kahunas. I never saw MV play baseball (lol) but then when you take youngsters and put them into the spotlight with no support, you end up with the mantra so many young famous folks say, " I never wanted to be a role model..." DUMB A$$! You does he think he looked up to when he wanted to make a career in sports? Did he invent that career option all by himself?....OK, OK, I know, I know I am getting off target here. But he should know that killing/culling his pack in the way he chose will only come back to bite him. (no pun intended) That goes for all folks who match their dogs. How can someone say they love their animal if they allow the animal to get hurt? Oh yeah maybe I need to ask Rhianna... I'll hush now, I am rambling.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

im sorry idk if anyone here has seen the dog town episode on nat geo about what happened to them dogs. it was sickoning especialy the female georgia who had her teeth removed. in my opinion that man doesnt deserve spit. anyone that does it doesnt deserve anything. is that true about redman cuz wasnt daddy from the dog whisperer redmans dog?it is ashame however like suttercane said about the high profile cases. each dog fighter should be made an example of


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw that ep of Dog Town and I cried and cried. Those poor dogs. So many of them had to be euthanized and many others couldn't get homes. One had a court order to actually stay away from families and was ordered to stay at Dog Town. I can't believe the outcome...


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

after researching so much on this breed my view of dogfighting has changed. I dont condone or participate but thats where the breed came from so its hard to totally deny. however my view of torturing a curr has not. anyone pathetic enough to torture an animal after it obviously has tried its best and not lived up to your expectations should be tortured as well IMO. Because your not fit for society, just like you think that dog isnt fit to go on.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

their ain't no construction in ga. mabey somewhere else, but the man has paid his dues so he's good with me I don't condone what he did no matter what his role in it but he did his time so he deserves a fresh start if it was anybody else it would have been over as soon as he went to prison btw I am not a vic fan nor do I even like the falcons and I live in ga.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

He has done his time and does deserve a fresh start, it's what he does with his second chance that is really going to shape my opinion on the man. Who knows?


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> IMHO, the judicial system doesn't work anyway. It too, is all about money and who has the biggest kahunas. I never saw MV play baseball (lol) but then when you take youngsters and put them into the spotlight with no support, you end up with the mantra so many young famous folks say, " I never wanted to be a role model..." DUMB A$$! You does he think he looked up to when he wanted to make a career in sports? Did he invent that career option all by himself?....OK, OK, I know, I know I am getting off target here. But he should know that killing/culling his pack in the way he chose will only come back to bite him. (no pun intended) That goes for all folks who match their dogs. How can someone say they love their animal if they allow the animal to get hurt? Oh yeah maybe I need to ask Rhianna... I'll hush now, I am rambling.


rhianna is dumb... i see britney spears and paris hilton with a touch of lindsey lohan in there but with darker skin.......
woman who go back to their abusers are losers..... women are stronger then we are given credit for.......

mv is a loser and deserves to do like he did to those dogs.....
im tired of people sticking up for someone who tortured dogs he is not innocent
he knew what was going on and even enjoyed it hes not sorry for what he did 
hes sorry he got caught and lost all that money ....
hes sorry he served jail time and messed up his career......
for the dogs he is not sorry.........


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL sounds like you have personally talked to MV himself lmao have you? Did you ask him these things personally? I like to give people the benefit of the doubt


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont want to TALK to him i want to drown him like he drowned dogs... 
i dont want a police record i am not going anywhere near him or red man


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> LOL sounds like you have personally talked to MV himself lmao have you? Did you ask him these things personally? I like to give people the benefit of the doubt


:rofl: im pretty sure there are people doing worse. We're never going to rid the world of people making bad choices, so letting it go is the only thing to do. Instead of hating an individual, hate the government agencies in different states banning our dogs!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

lol ya like pedaphiles and murderers and rapists ... this will become a huge discussion


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i mean im not discounting what you say by any means. its just that focusing on individuals doesn't necessarily bring us to the end of these horror stories. I'm not saying, hey lets forget what mv did, but lets forgive him. prison is not a place to brag about and most people who have never been often can say things like " i hope he rots in there". He lost a lot of what he had, and I'm not a mv fan but I know he didn't just shrug it off


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i mean im not discounting what you say by any means. its just that focusing on individuals doesn't necessarily bring us to the end of these horror stories. I'm not saying, hey lets forget what mv did, but lets forgive him. prison is not a place to brag about and most people who have never been often can say things like " i hope he rots in there". He lost a lot of what he had, and I'm not a mv fan but I know he didn't just shrug it off


hes not tossing and turning over it im sure.... 
he never ever looks remorseful and he WAS one of my favs,...... so my anger is 
very strong someone i liked and owned pits like me, turned out to be such a rotten human being..........


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe someday YOU will be a rotten human being... I won't think any different of you fru-fru.  maybe you will change your mind then ...


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

smile for me dan


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

so that guy trained pitbull to fight each other and beat them ?
and hes not in prison cause hes a star?
i understand it ok?


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

hell ya frufru-dog...cudnt of sed it better...to torture a human or animal it takes a cold sick heart and mind....that dont necisarily change cuz he was in prison....can neone say mental help


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Funny how some individuals get looked up to for matching dogs while others are looked down upon lmao.


Good point.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

whos looked up to for matching dogs??


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Personally like up to Many old dogmen for making our breed great.... You can fill pages with names LOL... If you deny the past of this dog then I don't think you can fully appreciate it's beauty. Ever wonder why these dogs are so great? Because they have been matched for hundreds of years...


----------

